# Questo forum



## Anna A (12 Febbraio 2010)

è sempre più pieno di negatività.
non andavano bene le giostre e adesso siamo ridotti a leggere di auguri di morte anche a minori o di tremende torture..
bè, complimenti alla redazione.. il passo avanti è stato fatto.. ma verso il negativo, secondo me.


----------



## dererumnatura (12 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> è sempre più pieno di negatività.
> non andavano bene le giostre e adesso siamo ridotti a leggere di auguri di morte anche a minori o di tremende torture..
> bè, complimenti alla redazione.. il passo avanti è stato fatto.. ma verso il negativo, secondo me.
> 
> ps: chissà come mai i soldi non son mai negativi, anche se arrivano da chi si disprezza..:mrgreen:



sono forse distratta..ammetto di non leggere tutto.
ma a cosa ti riferisci?


----------



## Anna A (12 Febbraio 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> sono forse distratta..ammetto di non leggere tutto.
> ma a cosa ti riferisci?


mi riferisco al fatto che sono giorni e giorni che sul forum si parla di vendetta con auguri di morte a soggetti vari compresi i loro discendenti,
se non te ne sei accorta.


----------



## MK (12 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ps: chissà come mai i soldi non son mai negativi, anche se arrivano da chi si disprezza..:mrgreen:


Questa non l'ho capita... Per il resto non la vedo come te, ci sono gioie e dolori nella vita, e il contenitore virtuale chissà che non serva anche da valvola di sfogo e da trasformatore di energie...


----------



## Lettrice (12 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Questa non l'ho capita... Per il resto non la vedo come te, ci sono gioie e dolori nella vita, e il contenitore virtuale chissà che non serva anche da valvola di sfogo e da trasformatore di energie...


Quoto


----------



## Mari' (12 Febbraio 2010)

*Anna*

Come tu sai  io sto da "altre" parti/siti, vengo qua di tanto in tanto, piu' che altro per distrarmi e riposare :rotfl:molte volte leggo soltanto e scappo, quando posso, faccio i miei interventi  importanti, o sciocchi che possono rivelarsi 

Ma passarci il tempo di una volta  NO! E' impensabile! 


Certe giornate qua dentro fa male alla salute, abbrutisce lo spirito, l'anima.


----------



## Anna A (12 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Questa non l'ho capita... Per il resto non la vedo come te, ci sono gioie e dolori nella vita, e il contenitore virtuale chissà che non serva anche da valvola di sfogo e da trasformatore di energie...


infatti guarda, meglio toglierla.. perchè non aggiunge niente che non sia come dire... tutto e niente, alla discussione.
ci sono gioie e dolori, hai detto bene, ma da qui ad augurare atroci sofferenze e morti ce ne passa..
poi, senti.. trasformatore di energie? 
io mi becco un carico di negatività quando leggo certe robe, se per te va bene a me mica tanto... altro che trasformatore di energie..
io per accumulare, quando sono a 0 ascolto gli alpha blondie


----------



## MK (12 Febbraio 2010)

*Sinceramente*

Ho letto di peggio, e me ne scuso (per la parte riguardante me) perchè sono stata coinvolta in prima persona. Senza liti e affari privati in luogo pubblico secondo me si sta molto meglio qui dentro.


----------



## Anna A (12 Febbraio 2010)

mi sa che in fondo sono fortunata: non devo aspettarmi niente da nessuno.


----------



## Nobody (12 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> mi sa che in fondo sono fortunata: non devo aspettarmi niente da nessuno.


 E' un ottimo modi di vivere... magari non consigliabile a tutti... ogni cosa positiva che arriva è una piacevole sorpresa, e si riducono di molto le improvvise secchiate d'acqua gelida


----------



## Anna A (12 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E' un ottimo modi di vivere... magari non consigliabile a tutti... ogni cosa positiva che arriva è una piacevole sorpresa, e si riducono di molto le improvvise secchiate d'acqua gelida


ma più che altro non vorrei mai che quel che dico fosse in contraddizione con quel che sono.


----------



## MK (12 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma più che altro *non vorrei mai che quel che dico fosse in contraddizione con quel che sono*.


Non ci arrivo...


----------



## Nobody (12 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma più che altro non vorrei mai che quel che dico fosse in contraddizione con quel che sono.


Certo, idee ed azioni dovrebbero sempre marciare assieme.


----------



## Anna A (12 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Non ci arrivo...


a fine mese o dove?
sembra niente ma..


----------



## Anna A (12 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Certo, idee ed azioni dovrebbero sempre marciare assieme.


non è che dovrebbero.. è che se non hai alternative vedi come tutto combacia ...


----------



## MK (12 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> a fine mese o dove?
> sembra niente ma..


Non riesco a seguire il tuo ragionamento, non ci trovo il senso. Ovvio che tutti a parole dicano di voler far coincidere azioni e idee, ma c'è qualcuno che lo fa davvero? Tutte le volte?


----------



## Anna A (12 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Non riesco a seguire il tuo ragionamento, non ci trovo il senso. Ovvio che tutti a parole dicano di voler far coincidere azioni e idee, ma c'è qualcuno che lo fa davvero? Tutte le volte?


io lo faccio ed infatti continuo a prendere calci in culo per questo mio modo di essere. 
sono orgogliosa, testarda e, a meno che la salute non mi abbandoni, resterò come sono per tutta la vita.
nella vita ci vuole salute, testa, carattere e - a pretendere tanto, fortuna e tanta voglia di fare.


----------



## MK (12 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> io lo faccio ed infatti continuo a prendere calci in culo per questo mio modo di essere.
> sono orgogliosa, testarda e, a meno che la salute non mi abbandoni, resterò come sono per tutta la vita.
> nella vita ci vuole salute, testa, carattere e - a pretendere tanto, fortuna e tanta voglia di fare.


e cuore.


----------



## Anna A (12 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> e cuore.


il cuore lo metto in ogni cosa che faccio. intanto perché amo quello che faccio e poi perché è solo per aver seguito il cuore che ho passato quel che ho passato.. e non parlo di corna..
cioè.. io anzichè chiedere separazione e mantenimento ho dovuto pagare un casino di soldi e rogne.
dai mo su.. cavolo sono le corna in confronto..


----------



## Lettrice (12 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> il cuore lo metto in ogni cosa che faccio. intanto perché amo quello che faccio e poi perché è solo per aver seguito il cuore che ho passato quel che ho passato.. e non parlo di corna..
> cioè.. io anzichè chiedere separazione e mantenimento ho dovuto pagare un casino di soldi e rogne.
> *dai mo su.. cavolo sono le corna in confronto.*.


Ti straquoto...certe cose fanno ridimensionare il problema corna


----------



## Anna A (12 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti straquoto...certe cose fanno ridimensionare il problema corna


ma più che ridimensionarlo.. lo annullano..
provare per credere.


----------



## MK (12 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> il cuore lo metto in ogni cosa che faccio. intanto perché amo quello che faccio e poi perché è solo per aver seguito il cuore che ho passato quel che ho passato.. e non parlo di corna..
> cioè.. io anzichè chiedere separazione e mantenimento ho dovuto pagare un casino di soldi e rogne.
> dai mo su.. cavolo sono le corna in confronto..


Anna ma ognuno ha il proprio dolore, l'importante è che non diventi una corazza.


----------



## Lettrice (12 Febbraio 2010)

Non mi volevo sbilanciare:carneval:


----------



## Anna A (12 Febbraio 2010)

e bon, capisco che troppa realtà tutta in un colpo, in un forum votato al tradimento, non sia il massimo e me ne scuso. ma è la mia realtà, ed è per questo che mi sale la carogna quando leggo frasi assurde tipo auguri di morte.


----------



## Anna A (12 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Anna ma ognuno ha il proprio dolore, l'importante è che non diventi una corazza.


corazza?
io non conosco corazze se non quelle che decido io di mettere che poi sono quelle che con sa pe vol men te voglio mettere.
non me la racconto e non la racconto: basta già la realtà della mia vita senza nemmeno il bisogno di romanzarla.


----------



## aristocat (12 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> mi riferisco al fatto che sono giorni e giorni che sul forum si parla di vendetta con auguri di morte a soggetti vari compresi i loro discendenti,
> se non te ne sei accorta.


Anna, dove stanno? non me ne sono accorta
ma sei sicura?


----------



## Anna A (12 Febbraio 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Anna, dove stanno? non me ne sono accorta
> ma sei sicura?


va bè.. avanti un altro...


----------



## aristocat (12 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> va bè.. avanti un altro...


donna svampita e distratta che non sono altro


----------



## dererumnatura (12 Febbraio 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> donna svampita e distratta che non sono altro



onestamente non ho letto tutto e quindi ancora non ho capito a cosa vi riferite...ad ogni modo è inutile stare qua e commentare che il forum fa schifo...certe cose basta non leggerle

io ormai bypasso proprio i thread...leggo due righe e se mi sembrano scritti da farlocchi salto ad altro


----------



## aristocat (12 Febbraio 2010)

OM gosh, ora l'ho visto, Anna
canale Amore e sesso...paradossalmente


----------



## aristocat (12 Febbraio 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> onestamente non ho letto tutto e quindi ancora non ho capito a cosa vi riferite...ad ogni modo è inutile stare qua e commentare che il forum fa schifo...certe cose basta non leggerle
> 
> io ormai bypasso proprio i thread...leggo due righe e se mi sembrano scritti da farlocchi salto ad altro


se è quello che ho visto io non è roba scritta da un farlocco..


----------



## Anna A (12 Febbraio 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> onestamente non ho letto tutto e quindi ancora non ho capito a cosa vi riferite...ad ogni modo è inutile stare qua e commentare che il forum fa schifo...certe cose basta non leggerle
> 
> io ormai bypasso proprio i thread...leggo due righe e se mi sembrano scritti da farlocchi salto ad altro


va bè.. .


----------



## dererumnatura (12 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> va bè.. .



posta sto benedetto link..facciamo prima:singleeye:


----------



## InFaseDiCrisalide (12 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> cioè.. io anzichè chiedere separazione e mantenimento ho dovuto pagare un casino di soldi e rogne.
> dai mo su.. cavolo sono le corna in confronto..


Ah, quanta voglia di protagonismo. Hai addirittura aperto un thread.
Ma tu, che di cotanta bontà e lealtà sei pervasa... Perchè non fai i nomi delle persone a cui ti riferisci?
O è più facile e strappa più consensi sparare nel mucchio?

Ma chi sei tu per venire a dire che i tuoi problemi sono più gravi delle corna? 



Anna A ha detto:


> io mi becco un carico di negatività quando leggo certe robe


Addirittura!:singleeye:
Basta recitare occhio, malocchio, prezzemolo e finocchio... vedrai che passa tutto. 
Poi sennò c'è sempre Otelma. Magari ti fa un amuleto protettivo.

Prova a capire il senso delle cose che si scrivono, prima di farti venire un travaso di bile per evidenti motivi personali (visto che nessuno stava augurando niente a te, tantomeno ad altri utenti del forum) che sinceramente non mi interessa nemmeno conoscere.


----------



## dererumnatura (12 Febbraio 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> posta sto benedetto link..facciamo prima:singleeye:



Ora l'ho trovato

E non mi sembra così tremendo...a meno che questo sia diventato un forum di educande


----------



## InFaseDiCrisalide (12 Febbraio 2010)

Infatti credevo che su _tradimento.net_ si leggesse un po' di tutto.

In sostanza... Vanno bene le corna, figli piccoli mollati come niente fosse, figli adulterini usati come ricatto, trasmissione di malattie contratte coi rapporti non protetti, la nuora che se la fa col suocero, il marito che si accoppia con la pecora (questa è solo per chi se la ricorda)... Ma non vi azzardate a scrivere che avete augurato un coccolone!!!! Quello no! Non si fa.:mexican:


----------



## dererumnatura (12 Febbraio 2010)

InFaseDiCrisalide ha detto:


> Infatti credevo che su _tradimento.net_ si leggesse un po' di tutto.
> 
> In sostanza... Vanno bene le corna, figli piccoli mollati come niente fosse, figli adulterini usati come ricatto, trasmissione di malattie contratte coi rapporti non protetti, la nuora che se la fa col suocero, il marito che si accoppia con la pecora (questa è solo per chi se la ricorda)... Ma non vi azzardate a scrivere che avete augurato un coccolone!!!! Quello no! Non si fa.:mexican:



per non parlare di fare sesso in tre....parlare ogni due per tre di suicidio ( vi ricordate Fa? ) 

é un FORUM in cui ci si apre..si discute...si viene qui proprio perchè l'anonimato permette di confrontarsi su sentimenti e opinioni...se così non fosse a che servirebbe?

Siamo già abbastanza di facciata nelle nostre relazioni quotidiane..dove per proteggere familiari, amici..dobbiamo magari fingere una serenità e una unione che magari non esistono...

almeno qui lasciamo che ciascuno dica quello che pensa ( nei toni e nei modi consoni...) )


----------



## Mari' (12 Febbraio 2010)

InFaseDiCrisalide ha detto:


> Infatti credevo che su _tradimento.net_ si leggesse un po' di tutto.
> 
> In sostanza... Vanno bene le corna, figli piccoli mollati come niente fosse, figli adulterini usati come ricatto, trasmissione di malattie contratte coi rapporti non protetti, la nuora che se la fa col suocero, il marito che si accoppia con la pecora (questa è solo per chi se la ricorda)... Ma non vi azzardate a scrivere che avete augurato un coccolone!!!! Quello no! Non si fa.:mexican:


Per la miseria che memoria, complimenti  ma tu prima di essere InFaseDiCrisalide e UnBrucoSullaRosa chi sei stata?


----------



## Anna A (12 Febbraio 2010)

InFaseDiCrisalide ha detto:


> Ah, quanta voglia di protagonismo. Hai addirittura aperto un thread.
> Ma tu, che di cotanta bontà e lealtà sei pervasa... Perchè non fai i nomi delle persone a cui ti riferisci?
> O è più facile e strappa più consensi sparare nel mucchio?
> 
> ...


da te non accetto consigli: uno perché ti fai mantenere da un uomo che sputtani continuamente e due perché farsi il culo è cosa diversa dal farsi il mazzo per ottenere quel che serve per vivere di rendita. tanto per tanto non insegnare a me quello che è avere dignità!
sui motivi personali mi metto pure a ridere.. perché la mancanza di alternative fa muovere il culo anche ai più depressi.. va là, va là... a me non la racconti..


----------



## Mari' (12 Febbraio 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> per non parlare di fare sesso in tre....parlare ogni due per tre di *suicido ( vi ricordate Fa? ) *:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:quel mascalzone, chissa' che fine ha fatto ... di certo non si e' ucciso :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> é un FORUM in cui ci si apre..si discute...si viene qui proprio perchè l'anonimato permette di confrontarsi su sentimenti e opinioni...se così non fosse a che servirebbe?
> 
> ...


:carneval:


----------



## MK (12 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> da te non accetto consigli: uno perché ti fai mantenere da un uomo che sputtani continuamente e due perché farsi il culo è cosa diversa dal farsi il mazzo per ottenere quel che serve per vivere di rendita. tanto per tanto non insegnare a me quello che è avere dignità!
> sui motivi personali mi metto pure a ridere.. perché la mancanza di alternative fa muovere il culo anche ai più depressi.. va là, va là... a me non la racconti..


Anna ma perchè te la prendi tanto? A me viene in mente una cosa ma non vorrei farti incazzare visto che non è giornata.


----------



## dererumnatura (12 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> da te non accetto consigli: uno perché ti fai mantenere da un uomo che sputtani continuamente e due perché farsi il culo è cosa diversa dal farsi il mazzo per ottenere quel che serve per vivere di rendita. tanto per tanto non insegnare a me quello che è avere dignità!
> sui motivi personali mi metto pure a ridere.. perché la mancanza di alternative fa muovere il culo anche ai più depressi.. va là, va là... a me non la racconti..




 No..... in effetti non è un forum di educande!
E vai...non avevo sbagliato indirizzo web !:up:


----------



## InFaseDiCrisalide (12 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> da te non accetto consigli: uno perché ti fai mantenere da un uomo che sputtani continuamente e due perché farsi il culo è cosa diversa dal farsi il mazzo per ottenere quel che serve per vivere di rendita. tanto per tanto non insegnare a me quello che è avere dignità!
> sui motivi personali mi metto pure a ridere.. perché la mancanza di alternative fa muovere il culo anche ai più depressi.. va là, va là... a me non la racconti..


 
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:...e lei sarebbe quella buona. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ammazza quanto veleno!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dererumnatura (12 Febbraio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> :carneval:



E per fortuna!!!

Questo forum per lui era terapia di gruppo!


----------



## InFaseDiCrisalide (12 Febbraio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Per la miseria che memoria, complimenti  ma tu prima di essere InFaseDiCrisalide e UnBrucoSullaRosa chi sei stata?


Ho solo letto i vecchi thread.


----------



## Anna A (12 Febbraio 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Ora l'ho trovato
> 
> E non mi sembra così tremendo...a meno che questo sia diventato un forum di educande


ma mi prendi per il culo o cosa?
cioè...ma siamo a scherzi a parte o dove? o hai perso la memoria?
mah.. va bene che è un forum ma...


----------



## dererumnatura (12 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma mi prendi per il culo o cosa?
> cioè...ma siamo a scherzi a parte o dove? o hai perso la memoria?
> mah.. va bene che è un forum ma...


si dai sdrammatizzavo un po'---:carneval:

vorrei ricordare a tutti che sono stata una delle prime ad essere ...BANNATA

che esperienza


----------



## Mari' (12 Febbraio 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> E per fortuna!!!
> 
> Questo forum per lui era terapia di gruppo!


Lo so, il suo giocattolo preferito  senza la paura di essere bannato  spero tanto che stia bene e che ci legga di tanto in tanto  :carneval:


----------



## Anna A (12 Febbraio 2010)

InFaseDiCrisalide ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:...e lei sarebbe quella buona. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ammazza quanto veleno!!!!!!!!!


e tu sputtana meno tuo marito visto che sui suoi soldi ancora non hai sputato.. ma certo, quelli non hanno ne nome ne cognome..
va là, va là.. vai a lavorare..


----------



## InFaseDiCrisalide (12 Febbraio 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> si dai sdrammatizzavo un po'---:carneval:
> 
> vorrei ricordare a tutti che sono stata una delle prime ad essere ...BANNATA
> 
> che esperienza


Fico!


----------



## dererumnatura (12 Febbraio 2010)

*comunque GIURO*

tante cose nemmeno le leggo


----------



## dererumnatura (12 Febbraio 2010)

InFaseDiCrisalide ha detto:


> Fico!




E' stata durissima...non potevo più postare  

Admin di certo ancora se lo ricorda :condom:


----------



## aristocat (12 Febbraio 2010)

InFaseDiCrisalide ha detto:


> Ah, quanta voglia di protagonismo. Hai addirittura aperto un thread.
> Ma tu, che di cotanta bontà e lealtà sei pervasa... Perchè non fai i nomi delle persone a cui ti riferisci?
> O è più facile e strappa più consensi sparare nel mucchio?
> 
> Ma chi sei tu per venire a dire che i tuoi problemi sono più gravi delle corna?


Crisalide, premesso che io ti ho stimata e ti ho apprezzata moltissimo in questi mesi. 
Che per me sei una persona intelligente, sensibile, di raro acume.
E' proprio alla tua sensibilità che faccio appello adesso, senza voler fare l'avvocato ad un'Anna A che sa come/se replicare.

Quelli di Anna A sono pensieri suoi, sue opinioni, e se si è sentita di aprire una discussione in un canale "free topic" per esternare un suo disagio forse (almeno credo) non è giusto tacciarla di protagonismo... 
Ok puoi non essere d'accordo su quello che scrive, ma non (sempre secondo me) mettere in forse il suo diritto di scegliere se/in che forma (3d suo, post in un altro 3d, pm ecc.) Anna deve esprimere quello che le passa per la testa in un certo momento.

Io personalmente non credo che, chi scrive cose tipo: "c'è di peggio che essere traditi" sia malato di protagonismo, anzi. Forse si sta sfogando esattamente come tanti altri...


----------



## MK (12 Febbraio 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Io personalmente non credo che, chi scrive cose tipo: "c'è di peggio che essere traditi" sia malato di protagonismo, anzi. Forse si sta sfogando esattamente come tanti altri...


Senza forse, sì.


----------



## dererumnatura (12 Febbraio 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Crisalide, premesso che io ti ho stimata e ti ho apprezzata moltissimo in questi mesi.
> Che per me sei una persona intelligente, sensibile, di raro acume.
> E' proprio alla tua sensibilità che faccio appello adesso, senza voler fare l'avvocato ad un'Anna A che sa come/se replicare.
> 
> ...



Allora lo vedi che è reciproco?( direbbe il marito di Magda..)
Crisalide proprio questo sosteneva: ognuno ha il diritto di sfogarsi come vuole senza che un altro lo giudichi in maniera negativa.

in fondo che ne sappiamo davvero della vita di ciascuno di noi????
Possiamo lasciare trapelare qualcosa....
ma che ne so io di te..di AnnaA...di MiKa....BOH???dei drammi vissuti?
posso forse dire io ho sofferto più o meno di loro??:condom:

quella di cui poi proprio non so nulla è Minerva :condom:


----------



## Lettrice (12 Febbraio 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> per non parlare di fare sesso in tre....parlare ogni due per tre di suicidio ( *vi ricordate Fa?* )
> 
> é un FORUM in cui ci si apre..si discute...si viene qui proprio perchè l'anonimato permette di confrontarsi su sentimenti e opinioni...se così non fosse a che servirebbe?
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl:
Mi ricordo di avergli consigliato qualche modo per farsi fuori:carneval:

Che tempi.

La penso come te lo prende come uno sfogo


----------



## InFaseDiCrisalide (12 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> e tu sputtana meno tuo marito visto che sui suoi soldi ancora non hai sputato.. ma certo, quelli non hanno ne nome ne cognome..
> va là, va là.. vai a lavorare..


 
:mrgreen: So di darti un dolore... Ma mi passa un mantenimento molto basso perchè avevo una situazione economica agiata ancora prima di conoscerlo.
Evidentemente per te contano solo i soldi... Il fatto che ci sia una bambina piccola senza una famiglia unita passa in secondo piano.

Ah, non sarebbero affari tuoi ma te lo dico, così ti rendi conto di quanto ti stai rendendo ridicola: Lavoravo. Avevo un'attività mia.
Per sposarlo e non fargli lasciare il suo lavoro (sua esplicita richiesta), mi sono trasferita ad oltre 300 km di distanza e per questo ho dovuto vendere l'attività.
Una volta trasferita, non ho più trovato lavoro e di comune accordo mi sono occupata della casa.
Annarè, vatte a fa 'na camomilla, dai retta a me. :mexican:


----------



## InFaseDiCrisalide (12 Febbraio 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Allora lo vedi che è reciproco?( direbbe il marito di Magda..)
> Crisalide proprio questo sosteneva: ognuno ha il diritto di sfogarsi come vuole senza che un altro lo giudichi in maniera negativa.


Con la differenza che io stavo parlando di persone estranee al forum, mentre Anna ha sentito l'esigenza impellente di attaccarmi sul personale, tirando fuori le mie questioni personali essendo a corto di argomenti con cui controbattere all'argomento che doveva essere oggetto del thread.

E' evidente dai suoi ultimi post, che lo ha fatto solo per attaccare me (per, ribadisco, sue frustrazioni personali che con me non hanno niente a che vedere), il resto era un pretesto.

Mi ricordo anche io le sue vicende personali, ciò che scrisse, e sarebbe un gioco da bambini attaccarla usando quelle.

Ma certe cadute di stile le lascio agli altri. :carneval:


----------



## aristocat (12 Febbraio 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Allora lo vedi che è reciproco?( direbbe il marito di Magda..)
> Crisalide proprio questo sosteneva: ognuno ha il diritto di sfogarsi come vuole senza che un altro lo giudichi in maniera negativa.
> 
> in fondo che ne sappiamo davvero della vita di ciascuno di noi????
> ...


Aspè, io non credo che Anna con il suo 3d volesse dire: Tizio è un pirla perchè ha detto che augura il peggio all'amante di sua moglie eccetera..
Più che un giudizio sulla persona mi è sembrata un'opinione proprio sulla sostanza, sul contenuto di un post...a prescindere da chi in quel momento lo aveva scritto...
poi Anna se non è così diccelo


----------



## aristocat (12 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> e tu sputtana meno tuo marito visto che sui suoi soldi ancora non hai sputato.. ma certo, quelli non hanno ne nome ne cognome..
> va là, va là.. vai a lavorare..


anna, però mannaggia... Dai. non è questo il punto...non ritorniamo sulle ferite personali di altri..


----------



## Mari' (12 Febbraio 2010)

InFaseDiCrisalide ha detto:


> Con la differenza che io stavo parlando di persone estranee al forum, mentre Anna ha sentito l'esigenza impellente di attaccarmi sul personale, tirando fuori le mie questioni personali essendo a corto di argomenti con cui controbattere all'argomento che doveva essere oggetto del thread.
> 
> E' evidente dai suoi ultimi post, che lo ha fatto solo per attaccare me (per, ribadisco, sue frustrazioni personali che con me non hanno niente a che vedere), il resto era un pretesto.
> 
> ...



Anna (sono certa) ha letto questo post:
http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=13891&postcount=23

e quest'altro:
http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=14011&postcount=32 

 e tutto il seguito ... e come hai visto/notato non solo ha dato fastidio a me, a Minerva ha sconcertato anche lei, e chissa quanti altri ancora ... pero', non parlano, ne stanno fuori :incazzato:.


E' VERO ANNA?


----------



## InFaseDiCrisalide (12 Febbraio 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Aspè, io non credo che Anna con il suo 3d volesse dire: Tizio è un pirla perchè ha detto che augura il peggio all'amante di sua moglie eccetera..
> Più che un giudizio sulla persona mi è sembrata un'opinione proprio sulla sostanza, sul contenuto di un post...a prescindere da chi in quel momento lo aveva scritto...
> poi Anna se non è così diccelo


No, no... poi ha iniziato col mantenimento ai figli come reddito ed infine ha scoperto le carte: proprio a me si riferiva.
Peccato che Anna non sappia assolutamente niente di me e della mia situazione economica prima del matrimonio.

Ah, sono così attaccata al denaro del mio ex che ho accettato di lasciargli la *VILLA* che era stata data a me dal tribunale come casa coniugale, da cui neppure Gesù Cristo mi buttava fuori, per trasferirmi in una casa che vale *UN QUARTO* dell'altra.

Il tutto per permettergli di venderla, comprare una nuova casa per sè, mettere il resto in banca e dargli l'opportunità di rifarsi una vita con una maggiore serenità economica.

Se la gente, prima di sputare veleno, sapesse almeno di cosa sta parlando quante brutte figure risparmierebbe.


----------



## InFaseDiCrisalide (12 Febbraio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Anna (sono certa) ha letto questo post:
> http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=13891&postcount=23
> 
> e quest'altro:
> ...


Certo, ma si discute di quello, non di tutte le cretinate che ha tirato fuori dopo, tra cui la squallidissima accusa di usare i figli come reddito.

Insomma, basta leggere i post dopo per capire che aveva intenzione di andare a parare lì fin dal principio.

Come se la mia condizione economica (della quale non sa proprio niente visto che da come scrive si deduce che era convinta che io vivessi coi soldi del mantenimento...) fosse affare suo!


----------



## InFaseDiCrisalide (12 Febbraio 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> anna, però mannaggia... Dai. non è questo il punto...non ritorniamo sulle ferite personali di altri..


No, no... Era proprio questo il punto.
Tante volte Becco e Daniele si sono espressi con questi toni... Ma questa perla è venuta fuori solo quando quei toni li ho usati anche io... 

http://tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=14304&postcount=91


----------



## Mari' (12 Febbraio 2010)

InFaseDiCrisalide ha detto:


> Certo, ma si discute di quello, non di tutte le cretinate che ha tirato fuori dopo, tra cui la squallidissima accusa di usare i figli come reddito.
> 
> Insomma, basta leggere i post dopo per capire che aveva intenzione di andare a parare lì fin dal principio.
> 
> Come se la mia condizione economica (della quale non sa proprio niente visto che da come scrive si deduce che era convinta che io vivessi coi soldi del mantenimento...) fosse affare suo!



Forse e' questo tuo commmento riguardo a tua figlia che l'ha fatta saltare o equivocare, forse ...

http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=14184&postcount=61


Anna n'do stai? :mrgreen:


----------



## InFaseDiCrisalide (12 Febbraio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Forse e' questo tuo commmento riguardo a tua figlia che l'ha fatta saltare o equivocare, forse ...
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=14184&postcount=61
> 
> ...


 
 Se io non auguro il male a mio marito perchè si "ritorcerebbe" su mia figlia, per voi vuol dire solo "mantenimento"?
Non vi viene il sospetto che io non gli abbia augurato la morte *perchè voglio che mia figlia un papà lo abbia e che questo sia in salute?*

Che poi, tra l'altro, avevo anche scritto in un post precedente che non glielo avevo augurato perchè provavo ancora dell'affetto.

Lo vedi che nemmeno leggete quello che scrivo?
Ad Anna girano per motivi suoi e in me vede una qualche forma di trasposizione dei suoi giramenti. Tutto qui.


----------



## Mari' (12 Febbraio 2010)

MAH! ... io mi sono scocciata.



So solo che qui chi entra, anche quello/a piu' incazzato/a nera si cerca di farlo/a calmare, ragionare ... si danno dei consigli, si cercano dei rimedi quando c'e' ancora da salvare qualcosa di un rapporto ... ma incitare e dare manforte/appoggio e sostegno a chi e' pieno di rancore, che aspetta il male degli altri NO ... almeno alcuni di noi non ci stanno, fa male a chi legge, all'interessato/a ed anche al forum in un certo senso.


----------



## Minerva (12 Febbraio 2010)

che immarscescibile branco di racchie:dracula:


----------



## Anna A (12 Febbraio 2010)

InFaseDiCrisalide ha detto:


> :mrgreen: So di darti un dolore... Ma mi passa un mantenimento molto basso perchè avevo una situazione economica agiata ancora prima di conoscerlo.
> Evidentemente per te contano solo i soldi... Il fatto che ci sia una bambina piccola senza una famiglia unita passa in secondo piano.
> 
> Ah, non sarebbero affari tuoi ma te lo dico, così ti rendi conto di quanto ti stai rendendo ridicola: Lavoravo. Avevo un'attività mia.
> ...


se come no... :rotfl:
ci credisamo tutti.. dai smettila di raccomtare balle e accontentati del culo che hai..
se se dai... sta di fatto che vivi di rendita...muovi il culo invece di lamentarti, va là..altro che mobiliere a sbafo.. vai a lavorare.. capisco che il termine ti sia ostico.. ma smettila almeno di sputtanarlo visto che ti mantiene.sì sì, belli i discorsi sulla vendetta se poi si spera che chi paga viva quel che basta a mantenerci senza fare un cazzo.


----------



## InFaseDiCrisalide (12 Febbraio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> MAH! ... io mi sono scocciata.
> 
> 
> 
> So solo che qui chi entra, anche quello/a piu' incazzato/a nera si cerca di farlo/a calmare, ragionare ... si danno dei consigli, si cercano dei rimedi quando c'e' ancora da salvare qualcosa di un rapporto ... ma incitare e dare manforte/appoggio e sostegno a chi e' pieno di rancore, che aspetta il male degli altri NO ... almeno alcuni di noi non ci stanno, fa male a chi legge, all'interessato/a ed anche al forum in un certo senso.


Ah! E "dare un sostegno" per te equivale ad attaccare le persone che si lasciano andare a sfoghi di rabbia?
Becco è stato trattato come un serial killer, e anche a Daniele hanno scritto cose pesanti (ora non ricordo esattamente i nick, ma basta leggere il thread di Angel in "amore e sesso" ...è tutto scritto lì).
Criminalizzare sfoghi di rabbia sarebbe "dare un sostegno" ? :unhappy:
Non vi viene il sospetto che, oltre al dolore che certe persone devono affrontare, caricarle anche di un giudizio morale negativo li isoli ancora di più? :unhappy:

Ti sei scocciata tu? Sapessi io, che devo anche fare da secchiello al vomito altrui. :unhappy:


----------



## InFaseDiCrisalide (12 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> se come no... :rotfl:
> ci credisamo tutti.. dai smettila di raccomtare balle e accontentati del culo che hai..
> se se dai... sta di fatto che vivi di rendita...muovi il culo invece di lamentarti, va là..altro che mobiliere a sbafo.. vai a lavorare.. capisco che il termine ti sia ostico.. ma smettila almeno di sputtanarlo visto che ti mantiene.sì sì, belli i discorsi sulla vendetta se poi si spera che chi paga viva quel che basta a mantenerci senza fare un cazzo.


Spiega quel "mobiliere a sbafo" e dove lo hai letto: Voglio vedere quanto in basso sai andare...


----------



## InFaseDiCrisalide (12 Febbraio 2010)

Per la serie "_Anche noi mantenute cuciniamo_" vi saluto.

Tornerò con l'antidoto.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> è sempre più pieno di negatività.
> non andavano bene le giostre e adesso siamo ridotti a leggere di auguri di morte anche a minori o di tremende torture..
> bè, complimenti alla redazione.. il passo avanti è stato fatto.. ma verso il negativo, secondo me.


Il pulsante di segnalazione dei messaggi è disponibile a tutti. Se non ne fai uso, è segno che non lo trovi abbastanza abominevole.

Io dall'altra parte ho deciso di non metterci troppo il becco. Se trovo occasionalmente qualcosa durante la giornaliera lettura, che potrebbe essere frainteso, rifletto e lo confronto con quello che segue. Spesso è assolutamente inutile di intervenire, perché subentra l'autoregolamento di una sana comunità.


----------



## Mari' (12 Febbraio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> *Il pulsante di segnalazione dei messaggi è disponibile a tutti. Se non ne fai uso, è segno che non lo trovi abbastanza abominevole.*
> 
> Io dall'altra parte ho deciso di non metterci troppo il becco. Se trovo occasionalmente qualcosa durante la giornaliera lettura, che potrebbe essere frainteso, rifletto e lo confronto con quello che segue. Spesso è assolutamente inutile di intervenire, perché subentra l'autoregolamento di una sana comunità.


Sai ADMIN e' brutto segnalare, sembra di essere all'asilo mariuccia  qui siamo tutti adulti (e vaccinati? ) ... pero', c'e' un limite a tutto  .


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Febbraio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sai ADMIN *e' brutto segnalare, sembra di essere all'asilo mariuccia*  qui siamo tutti adulti (e vaccinati? ) ... pero', c'e' un limite a tutto  .


Perchè, lo spettacolino di questo thread come lo chiami? :mexican:

La segnalazione dovrebbe servire proprio ad evitare simili situazioni.

Per la cronaca e le memorie corte: qualcuno è già stato sospeso per certi  "auguri", altri son già stati avvisati che son a un passo dal ban definitivo.



Ps. Strano però che chi in passato si doleva per un atteggiamento considerato troppo duro verso chi usava certi toni verso la ex (Dan per dirne uno), oggi invochi maggiore severità verso gli stessi atteggiamenti...


----------

